# Which flashcard do you use?



## Pascaldlb (Mar 1, 2009)

A new topic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Which flashcard do you use?
What are the good and bad things about it?
Tell me please, it can be quite interesting.


----------



## Justin121994 (Mar 1, 2009)

personnaly i hve an acekard 2 
its a rlly good flashcard and rlly cheap on deal extreme but if u hve the money a cyclo ds is better


----------



## kikira111 (Mar 1, 2009)

I have en Revolution for Ds (R4DS) + micro2GB, an AceKard 2i (AK2i) + micro8GB and an EzFlash V 3-in-1 (Slot-2).
I use the AceKard 2i with the EzFlash 3-in-1 FC.
AK2i works great with my DSL.
I use AKIO 1.5, with it, Configure the EzFlash is not difficult.
It doesn't need to patch the Homebrew games and apps.
No limited number of skins, and great menu.


----------



## dajavax (Mar 1, 2009)

i use the supercard dsone sdhc... it is compatible with every game i have tried... it has RTS and in-game cheats





... and well... yeah... don't know much what's better of this than the others since i don't have others...


----------



## Pascaldlb (Mar 2, 2009)

I use the R4DS, it is good you know.
But when i saw a rom for "mario and luigi rpg 3!!!", i was like: Yahoo!
I downloaded it and started it, when i got to the loading screen
and choose a file the game froze!
I searched on GBAtemp and saw that i needed YSMenu on a R4DS card, i tried to install it but
it is to hard for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sigh... i have to wait.


----------



## Rayder (Mar 2, 2009)

I use a CycloDS for DS stuff and an M3 Perfect for GBA stuff.


----------



## playallday (Mar 2, 2009)

I use the SuperCard DS One but I always use the DSTT menu.


----------



## Sstew (Mar 2, 2009)

I use the Cyclo and only it. I love it


----------



## SleepingDragon (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh boy, get ready for a flamefest!

Anyway, I use my Cyclo and EZ Flash 3in1.  Together, they flawlessly handle everything I could possibly need.


----------



## Berthenk (Mar 2, 2009)

Cyclo DS, and i love it! I really like the rts and the ingame textreader.


----------



## Jdbye (Mar 2, 2009)

SleepingDragon said:
			
		

> Oh boy, get ready for a flamefest!
> 
> Anyway, I use my Cyclo and EZ Flash 3in1.  Together, they flawlessly handle everything I could possibly need.


Same, now that I got a DS lite. On the phat, I used the Cyclo and a EZ4.
I have 3 sets of slot1 and slot2 though, (DS) CycloDS, R4, SCDS (non sdhc), (GBA) ExtremeFlashAdvance II, EZ-Flash IV, EZ3in-1.

I only use the CycloDS and EZ3in1 so I let my little brother borrow the SCDS and the EZ4 and R4 are in the phat DS in case someone wants to borrow it.


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 2, 2009)

Ive been using an EZ Flash V 3 in 1 for about five months now, before that I had an M3, and before that I had a DS-Xtreme, but it died recently!


----------



## raulpica (Mar 2, 2009)

SuperCard DS One + EZ V 3-in-1.

Works great.


----------



## david432111 (Mar 2, 2009)

I currently have a dstt but I've ordered an acekard 2 from dx.


----------



## Splych (Mar 3, 2009)

I use a AceKard 2.1 + EZ-Flash V

I used to own a SuperCard DS One v3, M3 Real (technically, not mine, but just gets dust so considering it mine till someone claims it in my house. Dad won't let me. Said either AceKard or M3. I chose AceKard. I have my reasons) and a fake R4DS.


----------



## jphriendly (Mar 3, 2009)

SuperCard DSOne for me (I use YSMenu as my main loader) and a SC Lite.


----------



## morphius (Mar 3, 2009)

CycloDS Evolution


----------



## da_head (Mar 3, 2009)

R4DS FOOLS :yayr4:


----------



## laci.laplante (Mar 3, 2009)

I use a CycloDS Evolution for the Slot-1 card, and an EZFLASH 3-in1 for the Slot-2. I have a DS lite. I still have not played any GBA games, but it runs Opera fine, just slow.


----------



## Advi (Mar 3, 2009)

I used to have an M3 Real but my little brotehr got a DS so I gave it to him and got an AK2.

I have an Acekard2.1 and an M3 Expansion Pack. D:

The best part is testing random FW's from other lesser cards to see if they work.

( I SWEAR I ALMOST HAD DSTT WORKING!!! GAH!!!!!!)


----------



## Satangel (Mar 8, 2009)

CycloDS Evolution, and I love it.
I've had a lot of flashcards, but this one is definately the best.


----------



## Icey (Mar 8, 2009)

Cyclo DS. Hopefully getting a EZ 3 in 1 Eventually.


----------



## W.I.C.K.E.D. (Mar 8, 2009)

lemme put it this way, I have an EDGE card (i know its a clone of the cyclo, but hear me out). Reasons, heres a list, and not only do I have 1 reason, I got 10.

1. Solid cartridge, no cheap ass clip shit holding it together
2. Has almost every feature of the cyclo ds, the most advanced cart you can buy
3. I could buy 3-4 of these for what it would cost for a cyclo ds
4. Smooth operation, boots games very fast, usually within 2-3 seconds if not instantly
5. GUI is very user (noob) friendly, I swear a 5yr old could operate this thing
6. Compatability problems with roms is almost nonexistent
7. Gets updated firmware very often, especially when compatability comes into play, usually updated within a week.
8. The packaging is probably one of the best I've seen, at least in origionality, cyclo can keep there metal tin (like it's limited edition) HA
9. Haven't heard of any bad batches or fakes out there. (Although it'd be funny to hear of a fake of a clone, talk about down syndrome)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




10. Has it's own skin builder on the manufacturers website, also supports cyclo skins, obviously because it's a clone

The only problem is if you're lookin to buy one of these, they are hard to find right now (basically from 1/09 till present) from what my sources tell me was something at the factory. Haven't found out for sure though. Hmmm, maybe a forum topic?


----------



## Purses (Mar 8, 2009)

Sitting with an Acekard2 and I'm liking it, maybe I'll upgrade to a cyclods soon.


----------



## Nathan-NL (Mar 8, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> CycloDS Evolution, and I love it.
> I've had a lot of flashcards, but this one is definately the best.


I agree with Satangel.

http://www.teamcyclops.com/forum/showpost....amp;postcount=1


----------



## GameSoul (Mar 9, 2009)

Supercard DS One + 2GB MicroSD card + EZ Flash 3-in-1


----------



## Bridgy84 (Mar 9, 2009)

I am set up with a black Cyclo ds with a 8 gig micro sd.  In my slot 2 i am rocking the old G6 lite for the Gba side of things.


----------



## skshayne (Apr 13, 2009)

Currently, I have a DSTT.  I've found it's worked pretty well and it's simple, which is good.  However I haven't used any other flash carts so I'm not too sure how it compares to other ones. I'm using a 2GB Kingston microSD (class 4), which is okay for right now.

And also the DSTT seemed to be the cheapest thing, I found it on DealExtreme.com


----------



## wchill (Apr 13, 2009)

R4DS, 2 x EZ 3-in-1, Acekard RPG, CycloDS Evolution, M3 Lite Perfect.
No DSi carts yet.


----------



## PiesAreBlueGuy (Apr 13, 2009)

I use a M3 DS real,

I also have a Max Media Dock *shudders*


----------



## Joey Ravn (Apr 13, 2009)

I have a CycloDS Evo, while my sister got my old M3 Simply.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 13, 2009)

So far I've owned a R4, DSTT, EDGE and AK2.  For a while I preferred the EDGE over the AK2 but then the AKAIO team added in the faster directory reading and now the AK2 is my card of choice.  It's got a nice frontend, runs the few games that I play and I've not had any problems with the homebrew I use.


----------



## Seven (Apr 14, 2009)

CycloDS + EZFlash 3-in-1.

Works fine for me.


----------



## NightKry (Apr 14, 2009)

R4 and an Acekard 2.1 + EZflash 3-in-1.


----------



## bp2000 (Apr 14, 2009)

i have a EDGE with a 1gb sandisk microsd card but im going to upgrade to 4gb soon and im getting a acekard 2i when i get a dsi


----------



## gungrave70 (Apr 14, 2009)

I currently have a CYLCODS, ACEKARD 2.1, ACEKARD 2i, R4, M3DS REAL,and a EDGE

I am currently using my CylcoDS with my DS Lite
i am currently using the AceKard 2i with my DSi
and my brothers using my M3 Real


----------



## Lubbo (Apr 14, 2009)

I just have a M3 Real Prefect Bundle Version and my brother had a Supercard DS One but it got stolen

maybe you should add a poll


----------



## Splych (Apr 14, 2009)

AceKard 2.1 + EZ-Flash V Expansion Pack

Nothing special... Use M3Real + iSakuReal for media though.


----------



## evilishan (Apr 14, 2009)

R4Ultra or TTDS, depends on my mood.


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 14, 2009)

I mainly use my AK2, i have the EDGE as a back up (a great card if i may add), and I've lent my M3 DS Real to my Cousin


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 14, 2009)

I only use my AK2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 anyways its actually the only cart I own.


----------



## BumFace (Apr 14, 2009)

i have SuperCard DS1 v2, never had a problem =)


----------



## m-p{3} (Apr 14, 2009)

AceKard 2.1


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Apr 15, 2009)

I have an R4 DS with 1GB micro SD.


----------



## wchill (Apr 28, 2009)

R4DS v2, AKRPG, M3 Lite Perfect, 2x EZ 3-in-1.
Mainly use AKRPG + 3in1.

(Oh wait didn't I already post in this topic...)


----------



## Blackiris (Apr 28, 2009)

My first was an R4 Original (2G Transcend), and then a DSTT (2G Kingston), and finally settled on an EDGE (4G Kingston). I also have a really old MK2 that actually still works even though it's been far surpassed, and something I'm ashamed to mention...

I have an ezflash iv. Lite.



Spoiler



COMPACT X_X


----------



## playallday (Apr 29, 2009)

I used to have a SuperCard DS One + EZ V 3-in-1 but I sold it.  Now I use a DSTT.


----------



## blooddrake (Apr 29, 2009)

My good ol, TTDS


----------



## Defiance (Apr 30, 2009)

I used to use a DS Phat with a CycloDS, 2GB Kingston, and an EZ-Flash 3 in 1 GBA size, but now I am waiting for my Acekard2i to arrive to use for my DSi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:  1,100 post!  W00t!


----------



## Twiffles (Apr 30, 2009)

R4DS 1st Gen.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Apr 30, 2009)

SCDS1 SDHC. Got it over a year ago, and still satisfied at what it can do.


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 30, 2009)

Read my sig or not. Acekard 2.1 + 4 gb Kingston


----------



## zuron7 (Apr 30, 2009)

edge because it has much more hombrew support
would have gonefor cyclo


----------



## fateastray (May 2, 2009)

started with a first-gen R4DS, like many others. Expanded it with a Supercard Lite, to play GBA games. Switched the R4 out for an EDGE with a 8gb Kingston. w00p.


----------



## Reaper (May 2, 2009)

Acekard 2 but started with a real R4


----------



## elixirdream (May 3, 2009)

mainly ak2i

once a while i will use my 
dstt
r4
m3real
cyclods
supercard
itouch
edge
ezvi
hyperr4i


----------



## Hardkaare (May 3, 2009)

started with a dstt but wasnt satsfied with the menu and such 
so i bought and m3real which is my main card now.
I still use the dstt tho as a backup cart when sakura fails to boot.


----------



## GamerzInc (May 3, 2009)

Cruising with a CycloDS and EZ Flash 3 in 1.  Have gone through passkey and m3CF (2GB) then went to an R4DS (original with 2gb card).  Somewhere in between that though I found room for a passcard as well as the m3 Lite, that was a sexy ass piece of equipment.  I have nothing against the other cards I've owned, especially the m3CF.  It was great for homebrew, gba, and backing up my save files (pokesav FTW).  Still though, the current features of the CycloDS is what makes it my favorite.


----------



## Tanas (May 3, 2009)

I use my CycloDS for everything apart from GTA because of the freezing bug.


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (May 3, 2009)

I have an N5 flashcard,and it works  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (May 3, 2009)

I have an N5 flashcard,and it works  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !!


----------



## Soplox (May 3, 2009)

I use Acekard 2.1 but planing to buy a CycloDS Evo


----------



## Louisvanharten (May 3, 2009)

R4DS

pros: Simplicity, 5 bucks

cons: You can't get real ones anymore


----------



## mariobros1 (May 5, 2009)

i got r4ds its da best


----------



## Blythe31 (May 13, 2009)

cyclo ds evo for my dsl, which imho is the best cart i've used.

ak2i for the dsi.


----------



## galggod (May 16, 2009)

used m3 simply for about 3 years until I lost it at the airport and also lost my ds phat add my save games but luckily I made a backup just 3 days before I lost it now i ordered a EZ-flash vi


----------



## fridgos (May 24, 2009)

I used to have a SuperCardDSOne.
But now I have a TTDS with the Kernel v1.17menu. It works fine for me.
I recommend it if you are satisfied with anything, and you just want something that does the job.
And does it well. =3

-Fridgos


----------



## Canonbeat234 (May 24, 2009)

Wow I didn't post yet?! Well I have a CycloDS Evo with the 1.54 firmware, I do have an E-Z flash but I don't use it anymore...it still works >.>


----------



## Smatchmo (May 24, 2009)

AK2, hands down. 

It's my 3rd flashcard (after R4 & EZ V) and, by far, my favorite.  I found it much easier to use, more customizable and liked the UI way more on AK2 than the others.
After I tried AK2 for a week, I gave my other flashcarts to my cousin. I do regret that a bit, but I was just trying to get him into the DS homebrew scene and he's married AND left-handed, so I felt sorry for him.

I wouldn't mind trying out the Cyclos, but I'm _*very *_happy Acekard so I most likely won't be trying one anytime soon.


----------



## Link5084 (May 25, 2009)

CycloDS all the way


----------



## 67birdman (Jun 12, 2009)

DSTT
saves onto the chip, so you don't lose your saves.
but it has a bad interface e.g all the games and stuff are crammed into one menu


----------



## Tokiopop (Jun 14, 2009)

Acekard 2i + EZFlash 3-in-1.


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Jun 22, 2009)

Been using an M3 Simply for the past 2/3 years.


----------



## disgaea fan (Jun 22, 2009)

r4i-sdhc i use to own an r4 but got a dsi so i switch to r4i


----------



## Daku93 (Jun 22, 2009)

I have a CycloDsEvolution and an EZ 3-in-1. But before I had my Cevo I had a DSTT that always froze while loading a Game when the MicroSD was a little fragmented.


----------



## alidsl (Jun 27, 2009)

n5 + EZ flash 3-in-1

N5 has great homebrew games compatibility 

but most homebrew menus don't work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




good interface and easy to use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 XD


----------



## zuron7 (Jun 27, 2009)

Edge-ds with a 2GB microSD.
its no fun using rts. it feels like cheating.


----------



## Lubbo (Jun 27, 2009)

got my M3 Perfect bundle version and i love it! especially sakura firmware its soo slick and smooth and awesome i live in australia so it was pretty expensive ($80) but its worth it


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Jun 27, 2009)

I have a 2ng Gen Genuine R4, First Gen DSTT, Acekard 2.1, Acekard 2i HW81 Black PCB Spring Loaded and I use 2GB on R4, 4GB on DSTT and 4GB on both the 2.1 and 2i Acekard.

I also have an EZ Flash 3in1 PLUS

planning to buy an EZ Flash Vi when the OS is stable and M3i Zero when it's available


----------



## Domination (Jun 27, 2009)

iTouch DS. My trusty buddy since one of its earliest firmwares. Good cart.


----------



## SoLuckys (Jun 27, 2009)

R4 ultra(AKAIO 1.41 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), CycloDS Evo(fw 1.53), Ak2.1 (AKAIO 1.41), Ak2i(AKAIO 1.41), Dstt(fw 1.17), Itouch(M3 real 3.53x, M3 sakura 1.10, itouch fw 1.25), EzVi (1.90b11) and EzFlash 3-in-1 +


----------



## raing3 (Jul 2, 2009)

Well so far I have an Acekard 2i, Supercard DSONEi, iTouch 2 and EZ-Flash Vi... getting an DSTTi, M3i Zero, R4i RTS and iPlayer soon, but... I would have to say that either the Acekard 2i or M3i Zero are my favorite although the iPlayer looks pretty cool.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 2, 2009)

cyclods evoluton+8gb
m3dds real+2gb(running sakura)
dstt+4gb(moonshell 2 default loader)
r4 original+1gb(v1.18)

the last one is catching dust


----------



## Elritha (Jul 6, 2009)

My first flashcard for the DS was a slot 2 M3 card. It's still useful for GBA roms, but I no longer use it for DS games.

After that I upgraded to an r4 which was my first slot 1 flashcard. Was a great card and still is decent when it is running YSMenu.

I've recently got an Acekard 2.1 and I'm pretty impressed with AKAIO loader. I now use this as my primary flashcard.


----------



## UnFallen (Jul 14, 2009)

My first Cart was an R4 but then I found out that the R4 was dead. I now have an Accekard2 with AKAIO and I does me wonders!!!


----------



## Smash Br0 (Jul 19, 2009)

I don't have a flash card yet, but I'd like to have a M3 Real.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 19, 2009)

i now use 
a dstt with moonshell 2 and ysmenu as the dafault loader (gb)
a m3i zero with sakura (8gb)


----------



## NextStep (Aug 1, 2009)

SCDS1 (not "i" version).

upgraded from M3-lite (which i still use for GBA games on the slot-2 compartment).


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 1, 2009)

now i got an
acekard2i with 8gb hardware 81


----------



## Danny600kill (Aug 11, 2009)

Edge + 4gb Kingston
This card has never failed me 

M3i Zero + 8gb Kingston
Im hoping to move to DSi so i am prepared


----------



## clonesniper666 (Aug 11, 2009)

For my dsi I have an acekard 2i with akaio.
Then I have a dstt and an ez flash 3 in 1 for my lite. 
And there is also a spare R4 (Original) setting in one of my ds game cases that are empty I believe it is FF3.


----------



## flyingpenguin (Aug 11, 2009)

I have a R4, and the only thing I can say is that YSMenu was a pain because I have a mac. I tried to emulate Windows XP and run the batch files, but it was so slow that I just did it in my computers class at school


----------



## Nonuser (Aug 13, 2009)

Edge~

Currently, it's doing quite well.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 14, 2009)

For my DS Phat I've got a DSTT and an iTouch.

For my DSi I've got a SCDSOnei.

I love them all


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 16, 2009)

I've got an Acekard 2i for my blue DSi, along with 2 2gb MicroSD cards for it.  One for all music(alternative to my zune when zune is charging) with moonshell 2 and one for ROMs, homebrew, and text stuff.


----------



## WiiThoko (Sep 2, 2009)

I have an R4.  I only got it because I got it packaged with a 2 GB MicroSD for $15.  It does everything I need, I just use the Moonshell2/YSMenu combo.  Works great, I can watch movies, listen to music and launch a game, all on the firmware.  It's kind of annoying when I need to patch a game though...


----------



## asdf (Sep 2, 2009)

I use an Acekard 2i and an iTouch2 both with a 2GB micro SD card.


----------



## Rogue Trader (Sep 3, 2009)

CycloDS and ezflash 3in1.  Works perfectly for everything I want it to do.

Only downside was the cost I suppose.


----------



## Advi (Sep 3, 2009)

Acekard 2, M3 Real + M3 GBA Expansion and DSTT. of course I have to send in my DS to nintendo AGAIN so it doesn't really matter...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 3, 2009)

I thought there was gonna be a poll. Oh well.

I use a R4 and EZ Flash 3in1. It's a great combination and it's really quite cheap. It'll pretty much cover all the bases for the DS.


----------



## nathanokane (Sep 3, 2009)

i have an acekard 2i, r4i sdhc, ez flash vi with rts and finally an r4 clone (mars)


----------



## akash86 (Sep 3, 2009)

r4 atw baby!


----------



## MUDjoe2 (Sep 4, 2009)

my sig  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ak 2.1


----------



## Sir G (Sep 4, 2009)

I use Supercard DS One v3 for slot 1 and EZ Flash 3 in 1 for slot 2, sir.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

Acekard2i


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Sep 14, 2009)

I use a Supercard DS One I with a Kingston 4 GB Class 4.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Sep 21, 2009)

I use a r4 revolution card and i am happy with that card,
the most of the released games are supported, and with moonshell 2 the ds can also be used as mp3-player:.
it is a bit unlucky that the card isn't supported with new firmware updates anymore, but as long as mario and 
luigi 3 is the only exception it won't be a problem


----------



## WhySoSerious70 (Sep 26, 2009)

I have a M3 DS Real but ain't gonna do me no good since i'm selling my DS.


----------



## gtmtnbiker (Oct 10, 2009)

I have a bunch.  For the DS, I have M3 DS Real, Cyclo DS, and AceKard 2.  For the GBA, I have M3 Perfect and EZ Flash IV.

I like the M3 series for the Real Time Save Support.  The Cyclo DS is also very good, nice interface.


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 10, 2009)

When I had my DS I have used these Flashcard's (GBA and NDS)

In order:
DS-X
DSTT
eLink
Cyclo DS
AceKard 2
R4
M3 DS Real
EDGE
AceKard 2.1
iTouch DS
R4 SDHC


----------



## stzehn (Oct 10, 2009)

I use a CycloDS and EZ Flash 3in1 everything I need


----------



## geminisama (Oct 10, 2009)

Currently I'm using a M3Real and GBA Expansion. Before that, I had an iTouch, and have experience with the DSTT and Cyclo.  (And boy does the DSTT suck.)


----------



## Black_Knight_666 (Oct 10, 2009)

Acekard 2 all the way  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 espicially with the AKAIO firmware


----------



## asdf (Oct 10, 2009)

First I had and R4 (original), then I got an Acekard 2i (which I'm using now), then I got an iTouch2, but I traded it for a 4GB MicroSD card.


----------



## Veho (Oct 10, 2009)

M3 Perfect CF 
EZF 4 
DSTT


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 10, 2009)

I use an R4 with 2Gb card

Getting a Acekard2i + 8Gb card and a EZ Flash 3 in 1.


----------



## overslept (Oct 10, 2009)

DSTT. Was planning to get a AK2i when the M&L:BIS incident happened, but that got fixed.


----------



## nasune (Oct 11, 2009)

DSTT and an Acekard 2i (I have a DS and a DSi so I use both of 'em)


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 11, 2009)

m3i zero

might get the acekard2i and/or iplayer.


----------



## Balee56 (May 15, 2010)

Acekard 2i with a 4GB Microsd card.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 16, 2010)

I use the original R4.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




But good thing there's Wood


----------



## The Catboy (May 16, 2010)

R4 and Supercard DSonei
I had been using an M3 Real, but that was put into retirement
And my boy friend bought me a Supercard two with a 16gig microSD card, so I will be using that soon.


----------



## Porobu (May 16, 2010)

M3DSReal

EDIT: 500 POSTS


----------



## Danny600kill (May 16, 2010)

Either the Edge or the M3i0


----------



## The Pi (May 16, 2010)

acekard 2i 

and soon a dstwo


----------



## DCG (May 16, 2010)

me and my sister both use m3 ds real.  only I still don't know what I will be buying for my moms DSi XL.
I hope the SC team completes all the SC2 functions soon so it can get a complete review


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 16, 2010)

This thread is old. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, CycloDS Evolution with an 8GB mostly, though I also use a 4GB and a 1GB sometimes.


----------



## .Chris (May 16, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> I use the original R4..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol me too


----------



## EpicJungle (May 16, 2010)

2 Acekard 2i's with a 2GB + an R4 that's collecting dust...


----------

